# My Fully Automated Raspberry pi Aquarium



## retcheto (Jun 19, 2015)

very cool, would love to see a video

Bump: very cool, would love to see a video


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Sweet! I can't wait to see the video and the end product.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

@louis.varley, you and I think alike sir! This is almost exactly the same project I just started planning out over a week ago. Willing to write up a journal on this to run through your findings and pros/cons on hardware you used and future plans/expansions?


----------



## louis.varley (Aug 27, 2015)

As promised guys, enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnWc2ZzcKHE


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

crazy stuff. Awesome project


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

wow. impressive and cool project.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## gaeta (Nov 13, 2015)

Would you be willing to post your code? I am setting a project up like this myself and would love to get a jump start on my project. I love what you've done and I think I could re-use your code easily to do a similar thing!


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I like to spend time with my tanks and for what the cost would be I could check a lot things by hand. Just me but I think it's a waste of money other than you don't have the time to monitor your tank. Then why have the tank in the first place.


----------



## livins (Oct 3, 2015)

Clear Water said:


> I like to spend time with my tanks and for what the cost would be I could check a lot things by hand. Just me but I think it's a waste of money other than you don't have the time to monitor your tank. Then why have the tank in the first place.


DUDE LOL!!!!

GET OUT OF HERE!!!!

people are in this hobby for their own reasons....... 

If not all... atleast most of us here are nerds...and love to get nerdy with things..... the science of keeping a closed ecosystem functioning better than nature itself... is what drives me everyday to be in the hobby... Hell im freaking newbie... btw.... 

but i agree... doing it yourself feels rewarding... try comprehending.... doing something like this... is even more rewarding.... I will spend just as much time.... but having this system feels like you can create even more unique stuff that could make your experience with the hobby a much more pleasant experience......

like when im traveling.... i will feel my tank is in my pocket someday......


----------



## Audionut (Apr 24, 2015)

Changing water gets old, really quickly. The more self sufficient you make the ecosystem, the more time you have to enjoy it, rather then maintain it.

Love the system.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Love your system and your ingenuity!


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

Clear Water said:


> I like to spend time with my tanks and for what the cost would be I could check a lot things by hand. Just me but I think it's a waste of money other than you don't have the time to monitor your tank. Then why have the tank in the first place.


you made my day  thanks. 
there is that unique feeling of making something that works, especially if you do it the first time. 

this project, is more than cool, and yes, looking at the screen is also a monitoring the system. Rather than hauling buckets of water, I would prefer to press a button, and spend time enjoying my tank. Same goes with dosing the ferts, etc.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

I love the automation of this setup. I'll be setting up a larger tank soon as was brainstorming ideas for a setup like this. My ideas were more mechanical with a timed pump and a sensor that would stop the refill on a predetermined level. This is some cool fancy stuff


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

livins said:


> DUDE LOL!!!!
> 
> GET OUT OF HERE!!!!
> 
> ...



He posted this for people's opinion. I gave mine I didn't mean to put him down or to belittle him. Why have tank if your never there to enjoy it. Just get video loop of someone tank and monitor that. It will save lots of money. There also more to be said about actually seeing with your own eyes than your phone. No problem here if you want to go that way but for me I would rather check things with my own eye's.


----------

